# Inboard fixed vs. folding prop & ratings



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

*Inboard fixed vs. folding prop & ratings*

We have a C&C Redwing 30 racing at our club. He has a fixed two blade propellor as well as a folding propellor that he can put on if necessary.

If racing with his fixed propellor is the rating (PHRF) the same as for a folding propellor on the same boat? Is there an adjustment that would allow him to remain competitive while racing with the fixed prop?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*Inboard fixed vs. folding prop & ratings*

There are different PHRF rating adjustments for different propellor types (fixed, folding and feathering) for the otherwise same boat. The Redwing should have a certificate that reflects his rating and it should show how it was rated. In some region you are required to pick one configuration and race under it for the whole season. Other regions permit multiple ratings. My boat when it was in Maine had two ratings that it raced under but here on the Chesapeake it only cna race under a single configuration.

Jeff


----------



## gungho24 (Jun 9, 2002)

*Inboard fixed vs. folding prop & ratings*

I have raced on a Catalina 36. Our base rating was with a folding prop and we were given 6 sec. for have the std. 3 blade prop


----------



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

*Inboard fixed vs. folding prop & ratings*

Our Newport 41 rates 108 both with the fixed two blade and now the new feathering prop. The SoCA PHRF attitude is "you''re supposed to have optimised the boat for racing".

Loosly translated that means here''s your 108... and if you''re still dragging that fixed prop, then it''s your loss.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

*Inboard fixed vs. folding prop & ratings*

Paul

In Nova Scotia we used to have that adjustment as well. Boat was rated with a folding prop and no adjustment for a fixed two blade.

That was changed last season by the handicap committee. A fixed two blade is a 6 sec per mile adjustment and a fixed 3 blade is 12 sec. (We use ASPN so 1 ASPN point is roughly 6 sec per mile).

Prior to this chane in ratings a study of many other PHRF associations was undertaken. It appears that most give a rating adjustment for a fixed two bladed prop...

Regards

Mike Hoyt


----------



## gnrice (Jul 5, 2000)

*Inboard fixed vs. folding prop & ratings*

Here in Maine, on our Pearson 30, we were given a six-second credit for having a fixed two-bladed prop. When we changed over to a folding prop, our rating was knocked by six seconds. Best six-second penalty we ever took!

I find it interesting that JeffH''s boat was allowed to race under two different ratings in Maine. I''ve never heard of that; was always under the impression that your certificate was your certificate and that was that. You could make one change during the season (for the low low price of $40) but you could not switch back and forth.

Of course, the PO of JeffH''s boat was president of GMORA, so perhaps he had a little pull with the board. ;-)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Inboard fixed vs. folding prop & ratings*

Hi
we give 3 points for a 2 blade and 6 points for a 3 blade.

We can switch back and forth between several thingsduring the season, as long it is fair for all , it makes sense to change the Phrf for the next race. 
( like using a larger than 155 jib - 6 points )

Thorsten


----------

